# [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?



## thoast3 (11. Februar 2016)

*[Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vielen Dank an Scythe bzw Etonix Media für die Bereitstellung des Samples! *  

* Inhalt *
1. Die Verpackung
2. Das Zubehör
3. Der Kühler im Detail
4. Die Montage
5. Die Kühlleistung & Lautstärke
6. Vor- und Nachteile auf einen Blick
7. Fazit

1. Die Verpackung

Der Kühler wird in einer in dunklen Farben mit mattem Finish gehaltenen Pappkarton geliefert.
Auf der Oberseite findet man den Kühler selbst, seinen Namen und zwei (japanische?) Schriftzeichen vor.
An der Front gibt es neben dem Herstellerlogo noch einen Hinweis zu den unterstützten Sockeln.
Weitere technische Daten befinden sich auf der linken Seite.
Auf der Rückseite begrüßt einen ein Hinweis zur Garantie außerhalb Japans.
Last, but not least, die linke Seite, auf der die besonderen Features des Fuma, wie zum Beispiel die verbauten Lüfter, angepriesen werden.

2. Das Zubehör

Das Zubehör fällt beinahe identisch zum Scythe Ninja 4 aus, schließlich teilen sich die beiden Kühler ja das Montagesystem.
Neben dem benötigten Befestigungsmaterial lagen diesmal auch vier Unterlegscheiben aus Metall für die Montage des Fuma auf Skylake-CPUs bei. Diese reduzieren den enorm hohen Anpressdruck des Kühlers auf ein gesünderes Maß.
Des weiteren findet man in der Box noch eine kleine Spritze qualitativ gute Wärmeleitpaste vor, die für zwei bis drei Anwendungen reichen sollte.
Ebenfalls vorhanden sind ein Maulschlüssel für das Anziehen der Schrauben des Montagekits und ein Y-Kabel, um beide Lüfter über einen Lüfteranschluss steuern zu können. 
Theoretisch ließe sich noch ein dritter Lüfter am Kühlkörper befestigen, ausreichend Klammern für diesen Zweck werden auch mitgeliefert.
Nur eins vermisst der Autor schmerzlich: Den Schraubendreher mit dem langen Schaft, wie man ihn vom Ninja 4 kennt. Seine Anwesenheit würde die Montage vereinfachen.

3. Der Kühler im Detail

Der Scythe Fuma SCFM-1000 ist ein achsensymmetrisch aufgebauter Dual-Tower-Kühler, der mit zwei Scythe Slip Stream PWM daherkommt.
Seine große Stärke ist die Kompatibilität zu schmalen Gehäusen: Lediglich 149mm misst der Fuma in der Höhe. 
Weitere Daten: 


Spoiler



Breite x Höhe x Tiefe: 137 x 149 x 130 mm
Gewicht: ca 920 Gramm
Kompatibilität: Sockel 775, 1366, 1155, 1156, 1150, 1151 (Achtung: Unterlegscheiben verwenden!), 2011, 2011-3; AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1, FM2(+)


Sechs in die große, vernickelte Bodenplatte gelötete Heatpipes führen die Abwärme die CPU zu zwei Alu-Türmen mit je 47 Lamellen. Jede zweite dieser Lamellen besitzt leider eine spitze Ecke, an der man sich zwar nicht verletzen kann, die aber Abdrücke in der Hand hinterlässt.
Leider wurden die obersten Lamellen wie beim Ninja 4 mit einem glänzenden Finish versehen, wodurch Fingerabdrücke und Kratzer gut sichtbar sind.
Die Heatpipes wurden vernickelt; insgesamt ist der Kühlkörper also ansehnlich gestaltet.

Die zwei mitgelieferten Lüfter stammen aus der hauseigenen Slip-Stream-Serie.
Sie setzen auf einfache Sleeve-Lager, welche für eine geringe Lebenserwartung bekannt sind.
Neun Lüfterblatter, die in tristen grau gehalten sind, sorgen für die Bewegung der Luft.
Auf der Narbe begrüßt einen das Scythe-Logo.
Der Lüfterrahmen fällt standardmäßig aus und auf der Rückseite befinden sich vier Stege, die gegen die Drehrichtung des Impeller gebogen sind.
Angeschlossen werden die Lüfter über je ein ca 30 cm langes, mit nicht vollständig blickdichtem Textilsleeve versehenes, 4-Pin-Kabel.
Die beiden Lüfter haben einen Regelbereich von ca 135 - 1410 rpm.

Insgesamt bietet der knapp über 40€ teure Kühler eine einwandfreie Verarbeitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Die Montage

Da der Scythe Fuma das gleiche Montagesystem wie der Ninja 4 verwendet, ist die Montage selbstverständlich identisch:
1. Zuerst wird das AMD-Retention-Modul entfernt, die AMD-Backplate wird allerdings beibehalten.
2. Die Backplate wird mit vier Daumenschrauben befestigt. 
3. Die zwei Bügel werden in der richtigen Position ausgerichtet und verschraubt.
4. Nun wird eine hauchdünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU appliziert.
5. Der Kühlkörper wird mitsamt des Querbügels auf die CPU gesetzt.
6. Der Querbügel wird mithilfe von zwei Schrauben befestigt. Wenn der Anpressdruck des Kühlkörpers zu niedrig ist, müssen unter die Schrauben des Querbügels je zwei mitgelieferte Plastik-Abstandshalter gelegt werden.
7. Nun müssen die zwei Lüfter mithilfe der Klammern am Kühlkörper befestigt werden.
_Anmerkung: Dies ist die Montage für AMD-CPUs_
Die Montage ist insgesamt sehr einfach, lediglich das Schieben des mittleren Lüfters zwischen die zwei Kühltürme ist etwas schwergängig.
Ebenfalls hilfreich wäre der lange Schraubendreher der Ninja 4 gewesen, um die Schrauben des Querbügels einfacher anziehen zu können.
Zu allem Überfluss blockiert der Kühler ganze drei RAM-Slots auf dem Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5.
_Montageaufwand: gering - mittel
Zeitaufwand: 10 - 15 min_

Die Kühlleistung & Lautstärke

Das neue Testsystem:


Spoiler



AMD FX-6300 (Turbo Core deaktiviert)
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5
8 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133
Thermaltake Suppressor F51 (1x Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 @ 7V [vorne], 1x be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 140 @ 40% [hinten], obere Dämmatten entfernt)
VTX3D HD 7950 X-Edition v3 Boost
be Quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
SanDisk Ultra II, OCZ Arc 100, OCZ Vertex +

Die CPU wurde für 15 Minuten mit Prime95 InPlace LargeFFTS ausgelastet und die thermische Reserve mit AMD Overdrive ausgelesen.
Als Referenzlüfter kamen ein bzw zwei (bei Dual-Towern oder 240er-Radiatoren) Arctic F12 PWM Rev 2 zum Einsatz, deren Drehzahl mit Gigabyte EasyTune 6 auf 40% PWM fixiert wurde.
Die Serienlüfter wurden automatisch vom Mainboard gesteuert.
Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt einheitlich HC-131 (Billigwärmeleitpaste) zum Einsatz.
Die Lautstärke des Lüfters/der Lüfter wurde frontal aus 30 cm Entfernung mit einem Trotec BS15 ermittelt.
Die thermische Reserve, die von den internen AMD-Temperatursensoren ausgelesen wird, ist der Abstand von der Tj Max.
Da laut CoreTemp die Tj Max des FX-6300 bei 80 Grad C liegt, berechnet sich die Temperatur in Grad C wie folgt: 80 Grad C - thermische Reserve = Temperatur in Grad C






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon der Scythe Ninja 4 bietet viel Leistung, auch für "hitzige" CPUs, aber der Fuma aus gleichem Hause kühlt trotzdem noch besser.
Zugegeben, die Geräuschkulisse ist dabei etwas höher, aber dafür ist der Kühler selbst ja auch ein bisschen kompakter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei Arctic F12 PWM Rev 2, deren Drehzahl auf 40% PWM fixiert wurde, kann sich der Fuma wieder gegen seine Konkurrenten durchsetzen.
Interessant ist, dass der Fuma mit nur einem Lüfter deutlich an Leistung verliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf 12V sind die zwei Scythe Slip Stream definitiv störend laut. 
Doch solch hohe Drehzahlen sind im Alltag nicht notwendig, und auf 7V ist die Lautheit der Luftschaufler durchaus ertragbar.

Vor- und Nachteile auf einen Blick

Die Vor- und Nachteile des Scythe Fuma SCFM-1000:
+ für seine Leistung kompakte Abmessungen
+ Lüfter mit weitem Regelbereich
+ leise, auch unter Last
+ einfache Montage
+ sehr gute Kühlleistung, auch mit Referenzlüfter
+ gute Verarbeitung
+ fairer Preis
- (fehlender) Schraubendreher würde die Montage weiter vereinfachen
- deutlich schlechtere Kühlleistung nur mit einem Lüfter als mit zweien
- Topblates sehr kratzeranfällig / staubanfällig
- Lüfter besitzen einfaches Sleevelager
- Kühler bedeckt mehrere RAM-Slots

Fazit

Der Scythe Fuma SCFM-1000 ist ein leistungsfähiger und relativ kompakter Dual-Tower-Kühler zum fairen Preis.
Die mitgelieferten Lüfter überzeugen durch einen weiten Regelbereich und bleiben bei geringen Drehzahlen leise.
Trotzdem leistet sich der Fuma ein paar Schwächen, von denen allerdings die meisten nicht gravierend sind.

Links
Scythe Fuma kaufen: Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe: News: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe
Etonix Media: eTonix Media PR | PR Agentur


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Review ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Chimera (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Tolle Review, mir gefällt vorallem das Vergleichsbild zum Macho, so hat man in etwa ne Vorstellung von der Grösse


----------



## thoast3 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Danke dir


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Kritik: 
- Schade, dass du den HR 02 Macho nicht mit in den Leistungsvergleich genommen hast
- Der Grad der  Kompression der Grafiken ist grenzwertig - beispielsweise ist der Text (Legende) der Lautstärkemessung schon arg verwaschen

Ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## thoast3 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

- Ich habe vor kurzem das Testsystem umgestellt und deshalb noch keine Zeit dazu, aber werde bald noch mehr Kühler testen 
- Ok, danke, merk ich mir


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Hab den auch, der ist von der Leistung echt top.
Das Review hast du auch gut gemacht  !


----------



## thoast3 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Danke dir 

Ja, vor allem für die Größe ist er ziemlich leistungsstark


----------



## Chimera (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Was noch gepasst hätte: ein Bild mit Kühler auf Mobo, damit man die Platzverhältnisse bzgl. des RAM auch sieht bzw. einschätzen kann, ob und welcher RAM noch iwie drunter gequetscht werden kann/könnt.


----------



## thoast3 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Werd ich noch nachholen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Die Kühlleistung in Form einer thermischen Reserve anzugeben, ist sehr ungewöhnlich - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn viele Leser bei einem flüchtigen Blick auf den Benchmark dieses Detail übersehen.
Der HR-02 Macho Rev. B ist in der Tat ein naheliegendes Vergleichsprodukt. Beide Kühler liegen im Preisvergleich aktuell lediglich 5 Cent voneinander entfernt, wenn man den jeweils günstigsten Händler als Anhaltspunkt nimmt, der den Kühler auf Lager hat.

PS: Bei den Diagrammen fehlt streng genommen die Einheit für die Temperaturdifferenz (Kelvin; wird in der Praxis aber oft auch in °C angegeben) bzw. den Schalldruckpegel (dB(A)).


----------



## thoast3 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Leider weiß ich nicht, von welcher Temperatur man die thermische Reserve abziehen soll; auch im Netz findet man z.T. widersprüchliche Angaben.

Viel interessanter als den Macho Rev B finde ich allerdings den Macho Direct, der ähnliche Leistung zum niedrigeren Preis bieten soll.
Vielleicht bekomme ich den mal für einen Test, dann würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall mit dem Fuma vergleichen.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Für ninja4 Besitzer uninteressant?  Das beruhigt mich


----------



## thoast3 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Genau, das lohnt sich nicht


----------



## SimonG (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich nicht, von welcher Temperatur man die thermische Reserve abziehen soll; auch im Netz findet man z.T. widersprüchliche Angaben.



Wenn du Kerntemperatur und Reserve zusammenrechnest müsste doch die obere Grenze der Reserve rauskommen.


----------



## thoast3 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Die Kerntemperaturen werden bei AMD falsch ausgelesen.


----------



## ISancoI (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Danke für den Test.


----------



## thoast3 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Sehr gerne


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Ein Vergleich mit dem EKL Olymp wäre interessant gewesen, ist mit entsprechenden Lüftern der aktuell beste Dual Tower: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...lpenfoehn-olymp-olympische-kuehlleistung.html


----------



## thoast3 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Ja, das stimmt, hätte ich auch gerne gemacht, aber den Olymp habe ich nicht und kenne auch niemanden, der ihn besitzt.
Wobei man sagen muss, dass der Olymp auch deutlich wuchtiger und um einiges teurer ist.


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Ging mir mehr um die Schlagzeile - so eine These zu formulieren ohne mit dem Spitzenreiter zu vergleichen ist halt nicht so aussagekräftig. Aber gut, wenn sich die Möglichkeit nicht ergibt ist das halt so  
Stimmt, 43€ sind ein guter Deal. Schließe mich dem Fisch an, ein Vergleich mit dem Macho wäre gut gewesen - mehr ist mehr. Aber ich weiß natürlich was das für ne Arbeit ist.
Vielleicht könntest du die Bilder etwas schöner inszenieren. Mit dem Spannbettlaken wirkt das halt etwas eBayig 

Das sind alles Kleinigkeiten, doch einen ganz großen Haken hat der Test noch: Was ist eine thermische Reserve? Ich beschäftige mich wirklich seit einigen Jahren mit Computern und übertakte meine CPUs, aber den Begriff hab ich noch nie gehört. Wenn du ihn verwendest, musst du ihn zumindest kurz erklären. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie warm die CPU jetzt wird, da du den Wert nicht angibst und kann mir kein Bild von der Leistung machen. Sonst ein guter Test, der Fuma dürfte für kleine Cases mit Übertaktungsambitionen eine Empfehlung wert sein.


----------



## thoast3 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Die thermische Reserve gibt an, wie weit die aktuelle CPU-Temperatur von der auf Dauer gesunden Maximaltemperatur entfernt ist. Ist etwas seltsam, so die Temperaturen anzugeben, aber bei AMD hat man keine andere Wahl, wenn's halbwegs genau sein soll 

Gut, an der Präsentation der Kühler arbeite ich noch 

Edit: Hier ein Bild, auf dem man sieht, dass der Fuma drei RAM-Slots überragt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Die thermische Reserve gibt an, wie weit die aktuelle CPU-Temperatur von der auf Dauer gesunden Maximaltemperatur entfernt ist. Ist etwas seltsam, so die Temperaturen anzugeben, aber bei AMD hat man keine andere Wahl, wenn's halbwegs genau sein soll
> 
> Gut, an der Präsentation der Kühler arbeite ich noch
> 
> ...



Yo, ich schließe mich der Meinung der bisherigen Kommentatoren an: schöner Test und Danke dafür. 

Vor allem gefallen hat mir, dass du den Ninja 4 mit aufführst, welchen ich erst vor kurzen selber verbauen durfte.

Wie *PCGH_Stephan* und*Redbull0329* schon angemerkt haben ist die thermische Reserve eine ungewöhnliche Temperaturangabe (und bestimmt vielen (versierten) Nutzern, fremd, mir auch).
Generell wäre es schön gewesen, wenn du die thermische Reserve noch etwas näher erläutert hättest (was besagt sie? / warum gibst du diese statt gewöhnlichen (Delta-)Temperaturwerten an? - ganz so wie du es dann in den Kommentaren getan hast). Auch wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach die Beschriftung der y-Achse, dass erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit und der Inhalt der Diagramme lässt sich schneller erfassen. Und als Bonbon hätte es mich gefreut, wenn du auch Vergleichsfotos vom Ninjna mit reingenommen hättest.

Aber wie gesagt ein schöner Test, vielen Dank! 


Ach ja, zur thermischen Reserve: Die CPU spezifische Maximaltemperatur müsste doch definiert und herauszufinden sein (Herstellerseite, "Produktdatenblatt"). Denn wenn du die zulässige Maximaltemperatur kennst, brauchst du ja nur noch die thermische Reserve abziehen und schon hast du reale Temperaturwerte, welche ein verständlicheres Bild abgeben.


----------



## thoast3 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Ich schau nacher mal nach, danke dir 

Da ich allerdings günstig an einen i5-4460 gekommen bin, werde ich bald wieder die Temperatur und nicht die thermische Reserve angeben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



Cartesius schrieb:


> Wie *PCGH_Stephan* und*Redbull0329* schon angemerkt haben ist die thermische Reserve eine ungewöhnliche Temperaturangabe (und bestimmt vielen (versierten) Nutzern, fremd, mir auch)..


Ich bitte Euch, man schaut auf die Bilder, sieht den Text "Mehr ist besser", liest dann "thermische Reserve" und versteht es. 
Ich zumindest. Sind ca. 2sec Intellektuelle Leistung, aber wie immer gilt: Lesen hilft

Schöner Test. Habe meinen Ninja 4 jetzt mit zwei Noctua F-P12 Lüftern bestückt und es wird ein geräuschloser Kühlgigant.


----------



## thoast3 (6. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Danke dir 

Ich hab auch den Ninja 4 verbaut, aber nur mit einem NF-P12 PWM, mir reicht die Leistung, hab nur einen i5-4460


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Und wer selber testen will, sollte sich hier bewerben:
Lesertest: Drei Scythe Fuma - jetzt für die CPU-Kühler bewerben


----------



## CaptainKoma (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Hi, Danke für den Test!

Für Sockel AM4 soll es ein Kit geben
AM4 support on Mugen 5 and Fuma - Official Scythe Forum

Hat das schonmal jemand getestet?

Grüße
Koma


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Was möchtest du denn getestet haben?


----------



## CaptainKoma (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Wie die Montage funktioniert, und ob dabei Besonderheiten zu beachten sind.


----------



## thoast3 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Mangels AM4-Plattform konnte ich das nicht testen, aber ich vermute, dass die Montage der auf AM3/AM2 etc ähnelt


----------



## CaptainKoma (17. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Mittlerweile ist die Rev B des Kühlers in USA erschienen.
Bleibt abzuwarten, wann sie in Europa erhältlich sein wird. Dann kann man sich die 3,99 € für das AM4 Kit von Scythe sparen.


----------



## maCque (18. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Ich würde als Verbesserungsvorschlag anmerken wollen, dass eine Achsenbeschriftung sehr hilfreich für das Verständniss wäre


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



			
				thoast3 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf 12V sind die zwei Scythe Slip Stream definitiv störend laut.
> Doch solch hohe Drehzahlen sind im Alltag nicht notwendig, und auf 7V ist die Lautheit der Luftschaufler durchaus ertragbar.


Es lohnt bei den Lüfter, die länger einlaufen zu lassen. Als ich den  Fuma testete, war sich nicht so glücklich mit den Lüftern, weil sie ab  800U/min mit Schleifgeräuschen nervten. Ich legte sie dann in die Ecke,  nahm sie jetzt aber für eine Zotac GTX 980TI als Gehäuselüfter. Und sie  da, nach 24h Volllast einlauf surren sie vor sich hin und sind bis  950U/min aus dem Fractal R5 nicht zu hören. Dazu muss man sich auch bei  Dir den Lüftervergleich anschauen. Die neun flüligen Scythelüfter  erzeugen merklich mehr Wind, als übluiche leise Lüfter als BeQuiet oder  Noctua, man kann die Drehzahl also merklich für dieselbe Kühlleistung  reduzieren. Die Lüfter halte ich immer mehr für mit die besten in der  120mm Klasse, insbesondere die neuen des Mugen 5. Soweit meine Erfahrung



maCque schrieb:


> Ich würde als Verbesserungsvorschlag anmerken wollen, dass eine Achsenbeschriftung sehr hilfreich für das Verständniss wäre


°C, was denn sonst. Es geht um die Distanz zur Maximaltemperatur, Thermische Reserve


----------



## thoast3 (18. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Den Mugen 5 hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, weiß also nicht, wie gut die Lüfter davon sind.

Natürlich habe ich die Lüfter vor dem Test mehrere Stunden einlaufen lassen, wie ich das mit jedem Lüfter mache.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind bisher die Noctua NF-P12 PWM mein klarer Favorit in der 120-mm-Klasse, da sie leise, ausreichend stark sind, das Lager klasse und der Support von Noctua Spitze ist.
Die Scythes sind okay, für den 08/15-User ohne sehr große Silent-Ambitionen auch locker ausreichend, aber ich höre halt das Gras wachsen und es gibt viele Lüfter, die leiser sind und ausreichend leistungsstark


----------



## maCque (22. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> °C, was denn sonst. Es geht um die Distanz zur Maximaltemperatur, Thermische Reserve



Ich weiß das, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass man es dem Leser eben auch einfacher machen kann und eine vernünftige Achsenbeschriftung incl. Einheit einfach dazu gehört. Wie gesagt, es würde das Verständnis erleichtern und Nachfragen reduzieren und ist nicht zu viel verlangt. Des weiteren war es ein ganz normaler Hinweis an ihn, der eigentlich keinerlei Rechtfertigung bedarf, auch nicht von jemandem, der den Test ja gar nicht gemacht hat


----------



## thoast3 (22. November 2017)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Klar, spricht ja auch nichts dagegen. Werde ich, sollte ich mal wieder ein Review schreiben, was momentan allerdings unwahrscheinlich ist, bedenken.


----------



## Bebo24 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Du hast in Deinem Test geschrieben (und ich glaube auch in einem Diagramm die Werte verglichen), dass der Fuma mit nur einem Lüfter viel schlechter kühlt als mit zweien. An welcher Stelle hattest Du denn den einzelnen Lüfter bei Deinem Test am Fuma verbaut? 
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich ja selber auch den Fuma getestet hatte und in einem Nachtrag speziell der Frage zum Einfluss der Position und der Anzahl der Lüfter auf Leistung und Lautstärke des Fuma nachgegangen bin  ([Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Im Vergleich mit Scythe Kabuto 2, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 und Intel-Kühler), und dabei blieb bei mir die Leistung des Fuma mit einem Lüfter - mittig zwischen den beiden Kühltürmen verbaut - erstaunlich nah an der Kühlleistung mit beiden Lüftern installiert.


----------



## thoast3 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Puh, das müsste in der Mitte und vorne am Kühlkörper sein, so dass sich folgender Airflow ergibt:
Lüfter 1 -> Kühlturm 1 -> Lüfter 2 -> Kühlturm 2 -> Hecklüfter

Je nach CPU, Lüfterdrehzahlen (auch die der Gehäuselüfter) und Lüfterart kann das Ergebnis variieren.
Ich teste das am Wochenende aber nochmal nach, ist ja schon einige Zeit her


----------



## Bebo24 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Puh, das müsste in der Mitte und vorne am Kühlkörper sein, so dass sich folgender Airflow ergibt:
> Lüfter 1 -> Kühlturm 1 -> Lüfter 2 -> Kühlturm 2 -> Hecklüfter


 
Das ist die übliche  Anordnung  mit 2 Lüftern installiert. Ich wollte halt gerne wissen, wo Du bei Deiner Messung mit nur einem Lüfter diesen verbaut hattest. Ach ja, wenn Du es nicht mehr weisst ist es jetzt auch nicht so wichtig, dass Du da extra nochmal etwas testen müsstest .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



Bebo24 schrieb:


> Du hast in Deinem Test geschrieben (und ich glaube auch in einem Diagramm die Werte verglichen), dass der Fuma mit nur einem Lüfter viel schlechter kühlt als mit zweien.


Ich lasse ihn gerade nur mit dem Mittellüfter laufen, und das geht hervorragend. Der Lüfter in der Mitte kann etwas höher drehen, als ein vorne oder hinten montierter, weil er durch die Lamellen gut gedämpft wird. In der Mitte hören sich 950U/min so laut an, wie 800U/min vorne. Das hat mich auch überrascht. Darum reicht ein mittlerer Lüfter für meinen moderat Übertakteten I7-4770K völlig aus, um ihn unter Spiele Vollast unter 65°C  zu halten.

Ich hatte in meinem Test das Temperaturverhalten über der Zeit aufgezeichnet. Da siehst Du unter 12V Betrieb der Lüfter die geringen Unterschiede. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, das man für dieselbe Lautstärke den mittleren Lüfter etwas höher drehen lassen kann, reduziert sich der Unterschied weiter. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...e-5.7_scythe_fuma_luefteranzahl_tabelle_3.jpg


----------



## thoast3 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*

Hab es heute auch bei mir erneut getestet.

Testsystem:


Spoiler



Intel Core i7-4790 (geköpft mit Liquid Ultra / 0.97V Vcore)
ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer
Phanteks Enthoo Pro M (ohne Seitenteile)
vorne 2x Silent Wings 2 140 @ 350 rpm
hinten Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 @ 400 rpm
Windows 10 Pro 1803
Temps nach 10 Minuten Prime95 v29.1 Blend mit HWInfo 64 gemessen
WLP: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
Lüfter: 1-2x Noctua NF-P12 PWM @ 12V (da einer der Originallüfter einen Lagerschaden hat)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 2 NF-P12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 1 NF-P12

Fazit: Macht wirklich kaum einen Unterschied, zumindest in meiner Konfiguration. Aber zwei Lüfter sehen halt besser aus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Fazit: Macht wirklich kaum einen Unterschied, zumindest in meiner Konfiguration.


Du bemerkst es bei tiefen Drehzahlen. Ob ein Lüfter bei 12V läuft, oder zwei, macht den Kohl nicht mehr fett, ob aber einer mit 600U/min läuft, oder derer zwei bemerkt ma dann durchaus. Da ich inzwischen einen RAM Kühler nutze, kann ich den vorderen Lüfter nocht mehr anbauen, und war verwundert, wie wenig sich die Temperaturen erhöhten. Danke Für Deine Messungen.


----------



## Bebo24 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Fuma - DER Doppelturm-Kühler?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich lasse ihn gerade nur mit dem Mittellüfter laufen, und das geht hervorragend. Der Lüfter in der Mitte kann etwas höher drehen, als ein vorne oder hinten montierter, weil er durch die Lamellen gut gedämpft wird. In der Mitte hören sich 950U/min so laut an, wie 800U/min vorne. Das hat mich auch überrascht. Darum reicht ein mittlerer Lüfter für meinen moderat Übertakteten I7-4770K völlig aus, um ihn unter Spiele Vollast unter 65°C  zu halten.
> 
> Ich hatte in meinem Test das Temperaturverhalten über der Zeit aufgezeichnet. Da siehst Du unter 12V Betrieb der Lüfter die geringen Unterschiede. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, das man für dieselbe Lautstärke den mittleren Lüfter etwas höher drehen lassen kann, reduziert sich der Unterschied weiter.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...e-5.7_scythe_fuma_luefteranzahl_tabelle_3.jpg



Zu ziemlich das Gleiche kam bei meinem Test ja auch heraus: Mit einem Lüfter in der Mitte kühlt der Fuma zwar minimal schlechter, dafür war der eine Lüfter in der Mitte vom Fuma bis ca. 900 U/Min. nicht aus meinem Gehäuse herauszuhören, bei zwei Lüftern war dies schon bei ca. 700 U/Min. der Fall. 



			
				interessierterUser schrieb:
			
		

> Du bemerkst es bei tiefen Drehzahlen. Ob ein Lüfter bei 12V läuft, oder zwei, macht den Kohl nicht mehr fett, ob aber einer mit 600U/min läuft, oder derer zwei bemerkt ma dann durchaus. Da ich inzwischen einen RAM Kühler nutze, kann ich den vorderen Lüfter nocht mehr anbauen, und war verwundert, wie wenig sich die Temperaturen erhöhten. Danke Für Deine Messungen.



Ich habe inzwischen auf einen i7-8700K aufgerüstet und mich für einen niedrigen RAM entschieden, damit der vordere Lüfter am Fuma noch richtig passt. Denn diese CPU kann einfach doch etwas mehr Abwärme erzeugen, wenn man sie ordentlich übertaktet, als der i5-4670K den ich vorher hatte. Und ich denke das war eine gute Entscheidung, selbst wenn ich jetzt - da mir das momentan von der CPU-Leistung mehr als ausreicht - den neuen Prozessor erstmal auf allen Kernen nur auf 4,7GHz rennen lasse, und damit die Abwärme der CPU normalerweise sogar etwas geringer ist als von meinem alten i5-4670K @4,4GHz. 

Aber ich finde es einfach beruhigend zu wissen, dass da noch enorme Kühlreserven da sind. Der Fuma kühlt  bei einem Stresstests den i7-8700K @5GHz  (real 4,7GHz wegen AVX offset, CPU ungeköpft) auf allen 6 Kernen bei Prime95 (small  FFTs) noch auf 100 Grad - das ist natürlich auf die Dauer viel zu heiss, aber das sind dann laut HWMonitor auch ca. 180 Watt Abwärme von der CPU! 

Von daher würde ich durchaus behaupten, dass der Fuma immer noch einer der stärksten Luftkühler ist, die es zu kaufen gibt! 


P.S.: Ebenfalls Dank an thoast3 für seine Messungen.


----------

